# monofilament testing/exam



## newfiegirl (Aug 10, 2016)

I am looking for the cpt code for this procedure.  Suggestions?  Thank you


----------



## danskangel313 (Aug 10, 2016)

There is no code for "monofilament testing"; it's included in the code for the exam.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Aug 11, 2016)

2028F category 2 code.


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2018)

*monofillament Diabetic Test.*

There is a code for this test. G0245 for new and G0246 for established. Here are the rules:


How to obtain reimbursement for diabetic foot exams.
 
Q: How can we be reimbursed for a diabetic foot exam (G0245) performed on the same day as an office visit?  

A: The CPT guidelines describe G0245 as "Initial physician evaluation and management [E/M] of a diabetic patient with diabetic sensory neuropathy resulting in a loss of protective sensation (LOPS) which must include: 1) the diagnosis of LOPS, 2) a patient history, 3) a physical examination that consists of at least the following elements: a) visual inspection of the forefoot, hind foot and toe web spaces, b) evaluation of a protective sensation, c) evaluation of foot structure and biomechanics, d) evaluation of vascular status and skin integrity, and e) evaluation and recommendation of footwear, and 4) patient education." 

The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) considers G0245 to be an E/M code, and the Correct Coding Initiatives edits consider G0245 to be a component of E/M, which means that reimbursement for G0245 is included in the office visit code (99201–99215) reimbursement when both the exam and the visit are billed on the same date of service. Therefore, these codes cannot be billed together. 

Also, these 2 services should not be billed on the same date of service because the diagnosis of diabetic sensory neuropathy resulting in a LOPS should be established and documented prior to coverage of foot care. LOPS should be diagnosed through sensory testing with the 5.07 monofilament. 

Once the diagnosis is established, however, CMS will pay a physician or group practice once for G0245. If the patient must see a new physician, however, the new physician may bill for G0245 if neither G0245 nor G0246 (follow-up physician E/M of a patient with diabetic sensory neuropathy resulting in a LOPS) has been billed for that patient in the previous 6 months. Bill ICD-9 diagnosis code 250.XX plus an additional diagnosis code for the specific manifestations, per CMS Program Memorandum AB-02–109.


----------

